# how to lengthen luteal phase?



## rhubarbarin

I've just started charting and I've found I have a short luteal phase - only 9 or 10 days.









I trying to eat well, and a lot, especially focusing on fat and protein. I'm gaining weight as I am much too thin, but I still have 8 lbs to go before I have an 18.5 BMI (I've set this as my goal). Hopefully adding more flesh and fat to my frame will up my progesterone production!

I'm taking pre-natal vitamins, and also flax and fish oils.

What else can I do?


----------



## Katica

I`m nursing my 21 month old ds and I also have a short luteal phase. Vitamin B6 is known to lengthen it though. If you start taking it at the beginning of your cycle it should help you lengthen your LP that same cycle...


----------



## kriket

Yes I second B6 and weight train that will put some meat on your bones!


----------



## redclover

yeah, i'm in the same boat as you. i was told b6, also check out the idea of seed cycling. (theres a thread a few down about it...) that is supposed to help some. especially the fish oil and evening primrose thing...


----------



## Rose-Roget

Here's a dumb question, but how do you know the length of your luteal phase? I think I read that you have to have a blood test - is this right? If so, how can easily you tell if you've lengthened it? (Yes, I should probably be more aware of my body's workings, so I probably sound really silly.)


----------



## Peony

I've never had a blood test to figure out my LP. Your LP is just the phase between when you ovulate until AF starts, 10 days is least it can be and still get pg. You just have to figure out when you O, you can do that by either learning the signs or peeing on a ovulation stick/predictor.


----------



## ASusan

B6 and acupuncture is how I did it. I think I started with a 6-day luteal phase.


----------



## Rose-Roget

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Peony* 
You just have to figure out when you O, you can do that by either learning the signs or peeing on a ovulation stick/predictor.

Thanks! I usually have pretty good idea of when I ovulate, but I just never thought about the lp until an ovulation calculator asked me for it online yesterday. I appreciate the advice.


----------



## rhubarbarin

I've also been spotting.. a lot.. recently. This month I spotted for 5 days after my period, had a few days off, now I've been spotting for the last 3(today is the 19th day of my cycle, and I don't think I have ovulated yet.. or if I did, didn't get my usual cramping). This is not good. My cycles have been _more_ messed up since I gained weight!

What herbal supplements are supposed to help regulate your cycle? Thinking about trying fenugreek..


----------



## library lady

There is a really good book called Fertility, Cycles, and Nutrition by Shannon I think that has some good information about lengthening luteal phases.


----------



## sky_and_lavender

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rhubarbarin* 
What herbal supplements are supposed to help regulate your cycle? Thinking about trying fenugreek..

Chastetree berry (aka Chasteberry aka Vitex) is one herb known to regulate cycles. Susun Weed and Rosemary Gladstar both discuss it. Many people have used it to increase their LF.

Other herbs to look into include dong quai, red clover and more general tonic herbs like burdock and dandelion. (I'd approach dong quai and red clover with extra respect because I think they are really powerful.) Especially if you are coming from a place of being underweight, your body may be lacking minerals and vitamins and accessory nutrients it needs for hormone production and regulation.

I have used chasteberry and dong quai (in combination with other herbs) in the past with good results. I wrote a post a few days ago about my recent experience with chasteberry. (I stopped taking it because it caused or intensified a rash on my oh-so-sensitive skin, but now I'm wondering if it was really the cause. If not, I'd like to go back to taking it!)


----------



## bungalowmama

I started taking 1000mg of vitamin C and it lengthed my LP from around 10 days to 12. I stlil have some spotting, but much less than before.
http://bastyrcenter.org/content/view/620/


----------



## Kayda's Mom

Accupunture if you can afford it.


----------



## Rie

9-10 days isn't bad, not ideal, but not impossible. I did not chart when ttc #1, but when ttc #2 I saw I had a short LP too. My Dr didn't seem to think it was a problem even though I did. I took vit B6 50mg breakfast and 50mg with dinner. I took vit C with it too which is supposed to help with absorption and fertility in general. The 2nd month I took it I got preg. Coincidence I don't know, but I got the results I was looking for. It's worth a try.

This time around I got preg w/o out it and my LP had been 9 days in previous cycles. It is possible!

Best wishes!!


----------



## durafemina

just wanted to pop in and say I got pregnant with dd with an 8 day LP.


----------



## Effervescence

For me, making sure to eat breakfast every single day helped me lengthen the cycle.


----------



## essnce629

200mg a day of vitamin b6 helped lengthen my luteal phase by about 2 days. I've read that you can take 50-200mg a day for this purpose. Also, progesterone cream can help as well. The cycle she conceived, my friend took both b6 and used a progesterone cream to help lengthen her originally 8 day luteal phase. The progesterone cream you continue to use during the first couple of weeks of your pregnancy as well. Here's some more info on using progesterone to increase the luteal phase:

http://www.beyondfertility.com/art33.htm

http://www.beyondfertility.com/art205.htm


----------



## ann_of_loxley

EPO has certainly lengthened mine!








(evening primrose oil!)


----------



## catemom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *library lady* 
There is a really good book called Fertility, Cycles, and Nutrition by Shannon I think that has some good information about lengthening luteal phases.


----------



## ShwarmaQueen

Maybe an obvious answer, but why would you need to lengthen you LP?


----------



## jrose_lee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShwarmaQueen* 
Maybe an obvious answer, but why would you need to lengthen you LP?

a fertilized egg cannot implant if it is too short


----------



## ShwarmaQueen

I thought hormone produced from the egg and sperm combo prevented the period.

Anyways, my solution for almost everything is yoga,it cures almost everything!


----------



## rhubarbarin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ann_of_loxley* 
EPO has certainly lengthened mine!








(evening primrose oil!)


Can I use EPO along with vitex? Or should I use the vitex or some time first and see if it makes a difference?


----------



## lalalola

My LP was about 10 days and I took B6 every other day (or so) and it legenthened my cycle by 2 days. I wonder what will happen this month as I have been taking it everyday.


----------



## carmen358

Have you ever had your progesterone levels checked? 10 days doesn't seem too bad but with consistent spotting it might be worth checking out just to give you peace of mind. I have also heard that B6 is the way to go...


----------



## rhubarbarin

I was surprised to see my old thread. Here's an update:

I have been taking a B supplement and vitex for the past 4 months. My last 4 cycles were 43, 36, 30 and 33 days, and the last two had a luteal phase of around 15-16 days (assuming my O cramps are within 3 days of me actually Oing). And I've had MUCH more normal periods, with 3 days of heavy bleeding and 3 of spotting (I had been spotting for up to 2 weeks after).. and no mid-cycle spotting at all in the last 3 months!

So, things are very different suddenly and I seem to be getting more regular. I always used to have a cycle of 27-30 days, we'll see if I return to that.

I haven't gained any more weight though, and I still want at least 8 more pounds. I'm hoping it won't throw me off.


----------

